# Any HB 698 reviews?



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I'm still trying to decide if I should buy this unit and I've been reading reviews on Amazon. As usual it's a little like comparing apples & oranges so I decided to ask OGF as I know I'll get straight answers.

The main complaint about the 698 is screen size and the demo at Fin & Feather does look small.

I will be using it on Lake Tomahawk and we really have no weeds. Fish structure consists of sunken pine trees in about 15' of water. It would be great if I could see more of them with DI & SI.

I use the GPS on my 597 to get to the trees.

Anyhow, any comments from OGF anglers will certainly be appreciated. This unit is right at the top of my budget, but I could make it happen.


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I too was worried about the screen size. Forget about it, its fine. It seems so much clearer and brighter than my old 597 that its not an issue. I won a tournament last night because of it. I found a deep weed bed that was holding bass. Not saying that bigger would not be better, but for the money, its fine. Just stay with Humminbird and get all that you can afford.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

chopper said:


> I too was worried about the screen size. Forget about it, its fine. It seems so much clearer and brighter than my old 597 that its not an issue. I won a tournament last night because of it. I found a deep weed bed that was holding bass. Not saying that bigger would not be better, but for the money, its fine. Just stay with Humminbird and get all that you can afford.


Did you need a special transducer with yours, or any other ancillary equipment?


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

the transducer that comes with it is fine, but to pay 60 bucks to upgrade thru bird vs paying 160 for it indiviusally is a great deal. The hd transducer give you a clearer, sharper picture. Trust me on that i run my unit behind my buddys boat who has the hd transducer and the difference in the images is amazing.


----------

